

The Selfie Network - alariccole
http://blog.imagistapp.com/selfie-announcement

======
colbyh
"Selfie runs off micro-content paradigms, geospatialness, imaging sci-fi stuff
and the latest findings from Generation X, Generation Y, millennials, kid
cousins and randos on the street who desperately need change for a bus ride
home."

I lost it.

------
trafficlight
I love the tongue-in-cheek press release.

------
maggie1000
You _are_ a unique snowflake! Finally, an app that lets you take a photo of
yourself and upload it to social networks!

